# AMF Girls Bike ID



## P51bombay (Dec 2, 2017)

Can anyone pin down exactly what make/model this bike is?  As near as I can tell it was at least made by AMF and it does appear to have an AMF & BMF/6 on the seat post but its hard to make out what the head badge is?  Photo is dated December 72


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 4, 2017)

looks like badge and seat tube decal are Montgomery Wards. Might be able to pin down exact model if you pull up the old Wards print ads


----------



## P51bombay (Dec 4, 2017)

Ya, I think you are right.  It looks like it was made by AMF as the frame and all the parts look just like AMF from that era, even the fork tube decal is the same but the seat post and head tube look like Montgomery Ward - in fact it looks like they may have put those same decals on all bikes from that era, although as near as I can tell so far that bike was called a "Filly" and probably had filly decals on the chain guard.  Anyone got a 72 Wards catalog?


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 4, 2017)

You're in luck, Wish Book Web has the bike in the 1975 Wards Catalog! Check this link for it, bottom right hand corner, page 310.

http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1975_Wards_Christmas_Catalog/#310/z

Montgomery Wards didn't make their own bikes, they bought from other manufacturers and had them badged in their name. So your bike is made by AMF, but it is a Wards Hawthorne badged bike.

Hope that helps!


----------

